
Show HN: Invoicerb, a simple, command line invoice tool - emson
https://github.com/emson/invoicerb
======
emson
So this was a simple command line invoice tool I created. The reason was that
I used a third party app "Invoy" that never got updated and then didn't work
with subsequent OS X updates.

The premiss was to create an invoice tool, that I could quickly run from the
command line and didn't use a database.

Anyway take a look and let me know what you think.

